# Death of the Weebs?



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 25, 2019)

So Glorious Nippon is having a baby bust and more and more people are getting older and older. This will eventually hamper the Animu and Mangu industries.

Can the Anime/Manga/Kaiju/Etc brands transform into truly global brands without ruining what makes them Weeb content?


----------



## Marco Fucko (Nov 25, 2019)

I think internationally targeted anime is inevitable in the future. Anime/manga more than ever is mainstream. You have normies encountering this weird otaku shit and not liking it and latching on to the popular shonen of the time instead. I'd love to see how much Devilman Crybaby made, since that was internationally produced/funded and released on Netflix.

I will say I've liked some of the creativity being displayed by newer productions, though. I like how Demon Slayer has an effective arc for most if not all of its characters, for example.

I don't know ho much of the core of anime will change even with these international audiences. Woketards bitched about an MHA character having jugs or something but the Japanese producers are ultimately concerned with the Japanese market, they probably don't see a lot of, if any of the money western consumers throw to their products. Maybe Japanese companies' tunes will change if/when they do make the shift to international marketing, who knows.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Nov 25, 2019)

that's assuming things won't change in the future or not. I also hear a lot of the birth rate concerns are somewhat overblown to an extent. 

I don't think though changing anime to appeal to a western audience will help though, since the whiny SJW side of Twitter is such a small part of the population and most people like anime for how Japanese it is. Making it western would damage it's appeal.


----------



## Where Do You Find Them? (Nov 25, 2019)

About time.

Edit: Oh, sorry, didn't see it was a question. Yes, put the weebs to death.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Nov 25, 2019)

The weebs will turn rabid as the flow of pedophilic material dies down


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Nov 25, 2019)

Post people outside Japan pirate anime.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 25, 2019)

I'll make sure that in 9 months from now there'll be a baby boom.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 25, 2019)

InsolentGaylord said:


> that's assuming things won't change in the future or not. I also hear a lot of the birth rate concerns are somewhat overblown to an extent.



The thing I've heard is that Japan is actually way _over _populated and things leveling out is what needed to happen for a while.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Nov 25, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> The thing I've heard is that Japan is actually way _over _populated and things leveling out is what needed to happen for a while.


It'd really be better for most aging societies to just accept the natural dip in the population, given that it will balance itself out in the long run as younger generations get more opportunities, but this goes against the Twin Gods of the West called 'Constant GDP Growth' and 'Gibsmedats'. So we're shit out of luck and will be the worse for it in the long run compared to countries like Japan.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Nov 25, 2019)

As long as autism exists, weebs will.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 25, 2019)

Chive Turkey said:


> It'd really be better for most aging societies to just accept the natural dip in the population, given that it will balance itself out in the long run as younger generations get more opportunities, but this goes against the Twin Gods of the West called 'Constant GDP Growth' and 'Gibsmedats'. So we're shit out of luck and will be the worse for it in the long run compared to countries like Japan.



It's one of the great failings of the modern world that it's not more about stability instead of "growth"


----------



## AsbestosFlaygon (Nov 25, 2019)

InsolentGaylord said:


> that's assuming things won't change in the future or not. I also hear a lot of the birth rate concerns are somewhat overblown to an extent.


Something worth noting is that the decreasing birth rates are more of a general first world problem, not a Japan specific issue. The US and much of Europe for example have declining birth rates as well, not to the same degree as Japan, but it's very much a issue in the west.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 25, 2019)

It is is not by birth that one becomes a weeb, but rather through toil and sacrifice. To learn japanese, to endure the stigma of your family and the shunning of your peers. To dedicate your life to an existence of celibacy and devotion to your waifu. All may become weebs but few shall ever enter its ranks. But so long as a pirated copy of the Melencholy of Haruhi Suzumiya exists in raw and unredacted form, so shall the spirit of weebdom not fade from this earth.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 25, 2019)

Day by day I seem to have chosen the wrong user name.

I don't think it'll die out. It's material unique to Japan and has more Japanese themes to it. Like how Hollywood has pedophiles and pedophilic themes- I meant American, SJW, themes. Right now I'd say animation out of Japan is more worthwhile content than anything coming out of California. The fatigue of super heros is real, and stories that involve dark realities (rape, children being murdered, ect.) are pretty much non-existent when it comes to American media. It'll fill a niche, but there will also be stuff for normies to watch. The diversity in animation and stories are also more diverse since it's not all coming out of Disney.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Nov 25, 2019)

Maybe Japan should import millions of culture enriching migrants.


----------



## Iriya Asagao (Nov 25, 2019)

Smug Chuckler said:


> Maybe Japan should import millions of culture enriching migrants.


I'm Japanese, 
I rather we die out than integrate western social ideas that seems to degrade everything it touches.
We hate SJW's


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 25, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Post people outside Japan pirate anime.


no matter how much crunchyroll screeches, they'll always be known as a pirating streaming site. A shitty one at that.

Japan should really just worry about their domestic market, since one otaku spends more on anime than 10-20 weebs in a week. All it will do is thin out the SJWeebs so anime like Tanya the Evil and Goblin slayer will stop being banned at cons.


----------



## shasetoma. (Nov 25, 2019)

The weeb industry is inherently a niche market that relies less on mass appeal than most other media (save very few exceptions). Otaku in Japan make up >5% of population, and I bet that's even smaller outside of the country. The strategy is having the community be comprised mostly of superfans who buy lots of shit. If you have that, then you don't need a very large base of casual enthusiasts. Of course, the media that's been put out to pander to these superfans and establish a subculture is part of why there is little mass appeal in it to begin with. To try and change that for outsider audiences is tantamount to suicide for their core audience, not to mention having to compete with foreign entertainment media to secure non-weebs there when they already think foreign weebs alone are not a worthwhile market.

In short, I think a population bust in Japan won't do much to the industry because it makes the bulk of its bank on dedicated paypigs rather than huge swaths of average joes, and there is nothing compelling them to market way outside of their base.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Nov 25, 2019)

Half of the anime shit is probably already procedurally generated by algorithms and the weebs didn't even notice.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Nov 25, 2019)

Iriya Asagao said:


> I'm Japanese,
> I rather we die out than integrate western social ideas that seems to degrade everything it touches.
> We hate SJW's



See, I know you guys are based because there's headlines that come out like "Two Diet Representatives Mock Female Politician for being Childless"


----------



## snailslime (Nov 29, 2019)

I don't really care about who draws my animus. I just like decent storytelling with kawaii cartoon characters. Anime exists because of America/Disney anyway


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jul 5, 2020)

There are legitimate reasons why there is a baby bust. Japan is competitive as Hell and people can't even take time out for sex or leisure as much as other countries. Then you have suicide crisis as the result  of much of this.

Damn Weebs are like children, they think Japanese society is like the fantasy they see in their cartoons. And yeah Anime will be on the decline with the culture change and ageing population.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 6, 2020)

The reason I never bought into anime is because it seems like people rather watch -any- anime than realize the current season isn't good and move on. They'll rather watch a slice of life high school story that goes nowhere for 12 episodes than watch the most highly rated piece on Netflix at the time, which takes 85 minutes and brings them up to date on the shortcomings of the US justice system or whatever is trending. Fucking Tiger King.

Weebs rather pick from a selection of anime than open up to the rest of the world, and that's why they don't make for good people. You'd think being acceptant of anime means you have a broader collection from which to pick the best media, such as people being okay with horror and gore having more movies than the Karen who watches Friends on repeat, but instead it becomes their sole identity and catalogue.

I quit watching anime because manga is better, faster, easier, and tells a more compelling story in half the time, and you actually get to see the protagonist kiss their crush. And it boggles my mind that anyone would choose anime over that. Weebs really are the Netflix addicts of a community that considers themselves more well-versed in media consumption and 'above normies', yet fall exactly into the same category as them.


----------

